# Which Alpine Pass best for us Passants?



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Simple (hopefully :lol question: Grimsel or Susten?

Travelling from Black Forest direction, to Tuscany, eventually to (Brindisi)

What are the possibilities with either to stop for a bit on the way (possibly overnight) -or is there a better way, the criteria is scenery, lakes etc.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Steve - I've "stopped for a bit on the way" at both. :lol: Prefer the Grimsel, it's the more dramatic of the two.

Ron


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

*Grimsel Pass*

Thanks Ron; decision made.

By the way, how long does it take (roughly, aside from stops), is there anywhere 'up there' to get water; or would we need to go with enough in the tank for a stop?


----------

